# club vacances magog



## Val (Mar 17, 2006)

I've just learned that our timeshare has been seized by order of the quebec superior court. anybody else out there owners at club magog?


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 17, 2006)

Check out this thread for the latest. There were two previous threads about the situation, but this one has the most recent information. It's a real bummer.


----------



## aptiva (Mar 17, 2006)

Val
How did you find out?
There are owners out here, & we have been wondering what else was happening there.
Marie


----------



## myip (Mar 17, 2006)

Building 48 is sold on Dec 9.  Here is the court case # 450-17-001589-051

Currently, the resort is not afflicated with RCI.  You cannot banked your week with RCI.  Also, if you are RCI Point owner, your 2006 Point allocation disappear from your account....


----------



## SteveH (Mar 18, 2006)

What's with this auction on Bidshares?

http://bidshares.com/auctions/index...=1&listingtypeid=4,11&location_id=7&pagenum=1


----------



## BevL (Mar 18, 2006)

He has to have had that for sale for a long time.  Did you note in the description that he says the 2005 week is available for use?  And he quotes the RCI number, which doesn't even link anymore.  So if he's trying to pull a scam, he's not doing a very good job.

I sent a polite email through asking if he/she is aware of the legal mess at this resort.  I note that this person has over 20 auctions going.  Perhaps a broker who isn't aware of the problems?

Bev


----------



## aptiva (Mar 18, 2006)

What a glowing  report on CVM, spelling errors aside.
Do you suppose  they know nothing of what is happening?
I think not-- because of course the transfers etc. would have to be dealt with through CVM.
We have not been notified in any way from RCI or CVM of the closure.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 20, 2006)

*I need to get online with TUG more often....*

I received a letter from RCI last week indicating that my reservation to Club Vacances Magog was cancelled. I phoned RCI and although the advisor was apologetic he said there was nothing he could do about it. With four months to go,  with airline tickets obtained, and with a plan to use this vacation in coordination with having Lasik surgery in Montreal in late July, RCI offered me nothing except to refund my exchange fee. I will now need to rent a hotel room which will NOT be booked through RCI (although it wouldn't surprise me to learn that Cendant owns the hotel).
    Of course, I could have planned for this better if I'd only log into the TUG BBS more often! 
Good grief!
Brian


----------



## miaval44 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Here's my notice of exchange cancellation*

 We are writing to you concerning your upcoming vacation at Club Vacances Magog in Quebec, Canada.

Club Vacances Magog has recently been purchased by a new ownership group that is not affiliated with RCI.  In light of this we have found it necessary to cancel your upcoming vacation to this resort.  We regret any inconvenience that you encounter as a result of this cancellation.

Because of the unusual circumstances with this situation, we are able to waive our typical cancellation guidelines and are pleased to be able to offer you the opportunity to request another exchange against your original SPACEBANK deposit.  the deposit will be eligible for exchange through its original expiration date. Additionally, the exchange fee you paid to confirm this exchange will be returned to your account as a credit for future use.

If you have questions regarding this cancellation, or when you are ready to request another exchange, please contact our Member Services Department at 800/338-7777.  Etc......


----------



## Hornet441 (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anybody heard anything new from these guys? I have heard lots of scary stories on this post (which I do appreciate by the way) but have yet to receive anything from Magog. My deposit for 2007 still seems to be okay.
Any news from other owners would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lester (Apr 11, 2006)

We are also Magog owners (or were) and have heard nothing from the resort except for on TUG.  We also are wondering what to do next.  Hate to just have it disappear!


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Lester and other magog owners. Check the newbies section for other info that I have posted. Sorry to make you search but I am just learning my way around tug. I will keep posting info as I find it. 

Val


----------



## Broddie (Apr 25, 2006)

Val said:
			
		

> Hi Lester and other magog owners. Check the newbies section for other info that I have posted. Sorry to make you search but I am just learning my way around tug. I will keep posting info as I find it.
> 
> Val


Hi Val .Anything new on the Magog situation?


----------



## Val (Apr 28, 2006)

I still don't have any new magog info. I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything.   Val


----------



## Ottawans (Apr 29, 2006)

We are new to sight. Happy to see others out there in such a confusion.BUT is there not some legal action we can take? Some one should be formally informing us as to what has & is transpiring. I am sure there must be possibility of class action suit. Anxious to here more!! Collleen & Rick


----------



## Broddie (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Val. Don't know where you 're located, but in case you're in the USA I thought you might not know that Quebec law is different from that in the rest of Canada,property laws being codified under the QuebecCivil Code.


----------



## TechnicalBard (May 1, 2006)

I did a search of CanLII.org and cannot find any mention of a Quebec court decision involving Club Vacances Magog any later than 2002.  Was there really a court decision?  Or did Nicole Caron walk away when Textron (and whoever owned 48 rue Desjardin) foreclosed?

I'm not clear on whether the courts were involved or not.  Can someone confirm and provide a case number for the court decision?


----------



## myip (May 1, 2006)

It is ruled on Dec 9, 2006, CASE #: 450-17-001589-051.  This is for building 48.

Maria


----------



## AB4U (May 5, 2006)

I am new to Tug as I just found out about my mis-fortune with Magog from RCI and did not know where to go or whom to talk to.   I am trying to follow these messages that have been posted but do not know my way around this site very well.   We once owned a 1 bedroom in unit 48 , but in year 2002 we upgraded to a 2 bedroom and we received documents indicating that we were in unit 50 .   I'm sure at this point it doesn't matter what unit we were assigned.   I am just looking for help or further direction from other members as this was our very first timeshare.  Is there any place to call to get more infomation on what is going on ? I feel totally helpless and lost with this all .


----------



## TechnicalBard (May 11, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> It is ruled on Dec 9, 2006, CASE #: 450-17-001589-051.  This is for building 48.
> 
> Maria



I can't find the text of the decision on CanLII.org using that number.  Is that a dossier number, and if so do you have the docket number or citation number of the decision?


----------



## myip (May 13, 2006)

I have no ideas what the number is.  This is given to me by the resort back in March.


----------



## jkjsless (May 14, 2006)

Not all decisions are on CanLii.org. There are hundreds if not thousands of rulings made by Judges in Courts all over Canada everyday. They only end up on CanLii if (a) there is a written decision (b) that someone submits it to the editors of CanLii. so the fact it is not on CanLii doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Ottawans (May 15, 2006)

Appears there are no simple answers out there. We have a lawyer in Montreal & he can't seem to get answers either. I found out more on this site than he was able to. I guess we just look at it as a life experience & move on! Working individually would be too expensive. There must be some way in finding a members list to contact everyone. Why is no one responsible for notifying all members of what is going on in Magog? This is all so strange & frustrating.


----------



## aptiva (May 15, 2006)

Think I remember reading on one of the posts=way back= Nicole has the list of owners. 
SOOO!!! 
Also remember her telling me she was going to have the best Que. T/S without debt. Building as she could afford.
And then===what happin eh?    Gone..
Very nice place while it lasted & maybe it can be resurrected.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 16, 2006)

That is a shame...  Wasn't it a Gold Crown Resort?  I was there during christmas holidays (it was the first time i was using extra vacation) and my wife and i saw the Sale announcement on those building but we were thinking they were just trying to change the owners of the buildings. We never thought it would means the end of that resort!!!  I'm a new owner (2 years) and will finally have the chance to enjoy it this summer but that case is bothering me....  Does it happens "often"? I mean... i thought i was full proof safe with my resort wich is Gold crown but now that i am learning that CVM is bankrupt...   Getting scare just to think it might happens to me or any other owners of a resort...


----------



## Ottawans (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello,
Any further news on Magog? I feel we are just letting these people get away with murder! Is there not something that can be done? The emergency # does not exist any more. I was wondering about contacting a news paper or something. Any info would be quite welcome. Thanx.

Colleen


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 10, 2006)

Try http://www.latribune.qc.ca/  wich is THE newspaper of Magog-Sherbrooke area...   Phone number for their office is: (819) 564-5454

If something has already been printed out about it then it is at this place and if not, well... you could have juicy story for them to make the headline...   Believe me, LOTS of people read it (been staying in Sherbrooke for 10 years) and the radio stations of the place will talk about it for a long time!


----------



## aptiva (Jun 10, 2006)

Jesuis
See you are in Quebec. Are you close by Sherbrooke?
Did you own At CVM?
 Or just feeling badly for we who have lost?

Colleen
Wish I had an answer. Wonder if the buildings are just standing empty.
We are living too far away for a look /see.

Marie


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 11, 2006)

aptiva,

I use to live in Sherbrooke area but now i am living in the great north. However, i am back "down south" next week for the summer  and i will have to drive around Sherbrooke in July so i can take a look at the place and see what is going on. No i wasnt owner there and yes i do feel bad for you


----------



## spoon (Jun 14, 2006)

Those of you who own weeks in the RTU buildings just like myself are going to be left out in the cold.  I happen to own 2 weeks in the deeded buildings at this resort too.  I made an inquiry to a member of the HOA board.  I asked the board member if the HOA was able to retain its past maintenance fees or had Nicole somewhow taken the reserve with her.  His answer was as follows: _About the stockpile of maintenance fee money, in our meeting with Nicole on early january this year, she told us that at least 40,000$ of ours were available in the money seized by Textron but later, the people at Textron pretended there was nothing left of our money; who is right and who is not? Our lawyer advised us to let go because it would cost us more than it would bring back.    _

I think this is a clear indication that Textron has no one's interest in this matter but their own.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 26, 2006)

Went to the place today expressly for you guys who were owners there...
All the signs have been removed regarding the Club Vacances Magog and all the buildings 48,50,52 and 54 seems locked. Everything is closed, however it is clean and there is an add on the building 50 (main) saying: "Project condo" for sale free visit on saturday and sunday from 1:00 pm to 5:00pm and there is a phone number that i wrote down (i dont know if i can post it so PM me if you want it...). It seems they are selling those units in condos... I really feel bad for those who were owners...


----------



## aptiva (Jun 27, 2006)

Jesuis
Thanks so much for taking the time to do this for us.
Guess it has been laid to rest...


----------

